# Best medication for DR



## sneaker

Hi,

I just wondered what people's opinions were on the best medications for DR? I intend to visit my GP and possibly a psych soon for the first time in about 12 years to try and get this either resolved or under control a little more and would really value anyone's opinion as I have never taken any meds specifically for it.

Thanks.


----------



## scylla

cipralex and xanax have worked well for me.

good luck with your appointment.


----------



## sneaker

Thanks Scylla,

This will be the first time I will have talked to any doc about DR for about 12 years so I am a little nervous but has to be done. When I was 14 I was told that nothing could help and that I just had to live with it, and the docs didn't have a clue what I was talking about anyway.

Another point I should add, I also suffer from anxiety and depression. Does anyone know if that would make any difference to meds I might be prescribed?


----------



## scylla

well cipralex is a SSRI which are also used for depression and anxiety sometimes.
but the truth is only your pdoc can really tell what combo will best work for you, depending on wether your dpd is comorbid, how long you have had it, etc. 
Oh, and usually before medicating or even giving a diagnosis they will run a few tests to rule out any physical cause for dpd.


----------



## Matt210

Cipralex and Clonazepam are what have been working for me. Most people here seem to be on something similar - a Benzo + an SSRI. Zoloft seems to be the most common SSRI, and Clonazepam seems to be the most common Benzo.

But as Scylla already said - it will be completely different for each person. We all have an entirely different brain chemistry, and different underlying reasons for our DP/DR, etc. You may have to try a couple different things before you find something that works for you.


----------



## comfortably numb

There is no best medication for DR because everyone is different. What works for me may do nothing for you or even make you worse and vice versa. All you can do is look at the medications that people are taking and try one that you think is worth a shot.

Clonazepam was the drug that put my dp/dr and brain fog into remission. It took away my anxiety first then the rest of the symptoms dissapeared over a week or so. Even now when i get the very occasional bit of anxiety my dp/dr and brain fog never comes back. It's been over 3 years now since ive had it at all. So that is one thing im doing pretty good with anyway.


----------



## sneaker

Thanks guys, your input is much appreciated. I guess you are right that everyone will react differently to different meds. I have never taken anything specifically to alleviate the symptoms of DR so I just need a starting point to suggest to my doctor. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## medo

Celexa worked for me but I had to quit due to SE.

Now taking Effexor & Klonopin and am OK besides episodes of brain fog.


----------



## Angela2006

Marplan has worked the best for me. 40 mg.


----------



## sarah

Hi Angela,

Can you tell me a bit more about your expereince with Marplan. I am in Australia and it has to be imported to so I am trying another MAOI 'Parnate'. Have heard it is a good alternative for Marplan, but will try Marplan next if i need to. Did you experince the DP increasing at all as you went on it? What signs did you have that it was starting to work and how long did that take? How long did it take to get to 40mg?

Thanks so much. Haven't found anyone else on this site wo has even tried Marplan.


----------



## comfortably numb

Sarah if i was going to try a non reversible non selective MAOI i would definetely go for parnate. I don't know how well it works for dp/dr but it's supposed to work great for depression. These meds are the meds of last resort when it comes to treating depression and this is because they are so problematic and dangerous. Still i would most certainly take it if it came down to it.

Parnate is a pretty harsh med and you have to avoid a hell of alot of different foods and drugs with it. One good thing about parnate is that before the anti-depressant effects kick in some people get a somewhat euphoric stimulant effect from the drug. This can be good if your suffering from the type of depression where you can't get outta bed for weeks on end but im not sure about dp/dr


----------



## sarah

Thanks for that..One of the reasons that I first tried Parnate was after you mentioned it last time I raised MARPLAN.. Haven't completelty given up on it yet. It is very hard to tell if I was suffering from Depression with the DP symptoms being so pronounced. I haven't had the DP lift the way that I I have heard it can with MARPLAN or experienced myself when I was on Anafranil but I will hang in there and maybe go back up to fifty. Have bought a blood pressure machine to keep tabs on the food restrictions. It actually isn't too bad to monitor but you're right,if anyone was to try it you need to follow strict food and drug guidelines and speak with your psych and GP in great detail. I can't remember what combo has worked for you Comfortably Numb? I think I read it earlier. I'll keep you posted on the Parnate. I am in contact by email with Jeff Abugel from book Feeling Unreal and he experinced success with MARPLAN and it lifted his deep depression and anxiety. The Parnate is definatley not lifting the anxiety I get from the DP symptoms. I have been working extrememly hard through Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) definately worth going through and trying not be fooled that this things has stolen my sense of self but rather that it hides it. Shit it is hard work tryng not to try, trying not to struggle. Mindfulness meditation also helps ground me sometimes.. and helps me unhook from the thoughts and gain a little more focus and concentration. Thanks for your contribution. Keep writing
sarah


----------



## Moarer

Well.. I have Cipralex (30mg) and Xanor (1mg)(alprazolam) for my panic dissorder (which began as trauma based). And they are keeping my PD symptons away, allthough they havn?t made much of a change to my DR/DP.. Cipralex was changed from citalopram few weeks back. Is it true, that these meds take time to fully kick in? I?m also trying those vitamins and fish oil. I have also a ostheopath that i know, what do you think, could it help?


----------



## Guest

Grass, the greener the better. :mrgreen:


----------



## Angela2006

Sarah - Hi - once again sorry it took so long to get back. Unfortunately the Marplan has stopped working for me. It truly sucks. I was enjoying the "high" I was getting and finally feeling better, but alas, it went away. Back to the drawing board.


----------

